# Big Trout May - Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

STAR is around the corner. We have a boat with some availability in June to target these big fish.

June 1,2,7,8,9 10,15,16

Call/Text Capt Trey Prye - 281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

